# Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm



## Wassercpu (8. November 2007)

*Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm*

Tach die Herren,

Ich hab nen kleinen Lüftertest veranstaltet.....

Nanoxia Noctua Noiseblocker Silent X alles dabei

Wer mal infos zu 120mm Lüftern braucht....>HIER KLicken<

Ist ein auszug aus meinem TageBuch...Grüsse WC


----------



## Piy (8. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm*

super, aber du könntest z.b. die namen der lüfter dick schrieben, dann wärs etwas übersichtlicher   absätze sind schon supi


----------



## Wassercpu (8. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm*



Piy schrieb:


> super, aber du könntest z.b. die namen der lüfter dick schrieben, dann wärs etwas übersichtlicher  absätze sind schon supi


 
Ok mach ich..


----------



## martimoto (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm*

schön gemacht,,auch mit bißien Irony...was immer wieder gut tut,hut ab


----------



## constantinosand (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Test 120mm*

*wo* ist die excell tabelle ?

kann sie leider nich finden

@wassercpu
gefällt mir sehr, dass du auch die eigengeräusche der lüfter genau analysiert hast


----------

